# M4030 Kubota hydraulic lift issue



## Van Kennedy (Apr 9, 2019)

I have a 1988 M4030 with 3 point hydraulic lift problems. Lifts very slowly when trying to use the tractor. I have checked the fluid level and it is fine. I read somewhere there might be a problem with a pressure valve but don't know where that is. Need a diagram or some help or other things that maybe causing the problem. Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Van,
Check out the manual section at the top of the forum. I've loaded a service manual for a M4900. The hydraulics should be very similar. May give you some ideas of how to correct your problem. I think the 3 point is in chapter or section 8. Good luck.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Spoke to my local Kubota mechanic yesterday. He suggested you check the linkages. They are external and you may have run over something and bent or misaligned them.


----------

